# old recipe dandelion wine



## Scott (Jun 8, 2008)

I have some questions for this recipe, hopefully with all of your help it might turn out.
The recipe follows:
12 1/2 lbs sugar; 1lb raisins; 4 lemons cut in rings; 4 oranges cut in rings; 3 qt dandelion petals; 1 yeast cake.
1st day: pour 3 gallons hot water over petals, let cool. Add 1/3 yeast cake. Cover crock. 2nd day: Add sliced oranges, lemons and raisins in crock. Add 1 gallon warm water with 10 lbs sugar dissolved in the gallon of warm water. Pour in crock and add rest of yeast. Let stand 5 days. 7th day: Add 2 1/2 lbs of sugar dissolved in 1 gallon warm water. Let stand 20 days. Strain and bottle with loose caps. Makes 5 gallons.


First off couldn't find yeast cake, the local bakery has them but only by the pound. Thats when I contacted George and he recommended the Pasteur Champagne yeast so I ordered it. I also picked up some plain red star yeast and am making a batch from both to compare. The red star package of 3 = 1 yeast cake so used all 3. The Pasteur uses only 1.


The 1st batch just reached the 20 days, the other will be reachitin 2 weeks, I strained and put into gallon water bottles,(yes I will order some carboys)should I siphon it off again in a couple of months to bottle? Since it states to cap loosely does that mean it's not done fermenting?


It is a nice yellow color and tried a sip, very high alcohol tasting.


Anyinsight will be greatly helpful. Sorry about the length of post but don't want to ruin the wine and get turned off from the experience.


----------



## swillologist (Jun 8, 2008)

The first thing I would do Scott is buy a hydrometer. It is one of the most important instruments you will need to make consistently good wine. With it you will also be able to tell when your wine is finished fermenting. But just because it is done fermenting doesn't mean it is ready to bottle. There are other things that need to be done to finish your wine. Degassing and clearing is a couple of the things you need to do. Just keep asking questions. There arevery knowledgeable people here that can help you. I'm just not one of them. I'm kinda new at this also.


----------



## whino-wino (Jun 8, 2008)

Scott said:


> I have some questions for this recipe, hopefully with all of your help it might turn out.
> The recipe follows:
> 12 1/2 lbs sugar; 1lb raisins; 4 lemons cut in rings; 4 oranges cut in rings; 3 qt dandelion petals; 1 yeast cake.
> 1st day: pour 3 gallons hot water over petals, let cool. Add 1/3 yeast cake. Cover crock. 2nd day: Add sliced oranges, lemons and raisins in crock. Add 1 gallon warm water with 10 lbs sugar dissolved in the gallon of warm water. Pour in crock and add rest of yeast. Let stand 5 days. 7th day: Add 2 1/2 lbs of sugar dissolved in 1 gallon warm water. Let stand 20 days. Strain and bottle with loose caps. Makes 5 gallons.
> ...




Definitely use a hydrometer! If you put 12.5 *POUNDS *of sugar in a 5 gallon recipe that is equal to 25 cups. Your starting S.G. would be so high that the fermentation might not even start. I'm pretty sure the recipe meant for you to use 12.5 *CUPS *not 12.5 *pounds*. _(there are 2 cups to a pound)_ If you use 12.5 *cups* your starting S.G should fall somewhere in the 1.085ish range (about 10 - 12% potential alcohol) 


Sounds like you already got past this point. 


Question, you noted that the wine is "high alcohol tasting", is it also very sweet?


----------



## Scott (Jun 9, 2008)

Hydrometer, ok next on the list along with carboy.
Itstates *pounds* of sugar, i guess to offset the using of the whole lemons and oranges, pith and all. I did stir every 2 days, made a sizzling sound so figured the yeast was working.


The wine was not real sweet, not as sweet as Reslings for example.


Thanks for the help


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 9, 2008)

The pounds of sugar is not terribly far off. That amount of sugar yields an SG of 1.11 or a final alcohol content of approximately 15%. This does not account for the sugar from the raisins which yield about 0.6 pound more sugar, bringing the final alcohol to almost 16% if your yeast could even handle that high an alcohol content. Sounds like you got the high alcohol and not much residual sugar. Always consider recipes as guidelines where sugar is concerned. I start by adding about half the sugar recommended and then use my hydrometer and a hydrometer table to calculate how much additional sugar I need to add. If in doubt about a desired initial SG, I recommend 1.09. Best wishes.


----------



## Scott (Jun 9, 2008)

so are you saying that it will be potent stuff? If so I will have 10 gallons of date maker or giggle juice.


Seriously thanks for the recommendations and help everyone.


----------



## Scott (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok just ordered 2- 5 gallon carboys and stoppers with the airlocks and a hydrometer. Will test when equipment arrives and transfer to carboy.
Keep you posted.


Thanks
Scott


----------



## whino-wino (Jun 10, 2008)

At this point all the hydrometer is going to tell you is if you have any residual sugars in the wine. It will not give you the alcohol content. The good news is that now you have a hydrometer! To figure alcohol, you should test the must prior to starting the fermentation. This way you can see what the "Potential Alcohol" is. Subtract that from the final reading after fermentation is complete and then you will know the alcohol content.


I do have one piece of advice which I apologize for not mentioning earlier. You really should have TWO hydrometers. As many others on this forum will agree, hydrometers are very fragile and will often test real gravity and not just the "specific gravity" of a wine must.


----------



## Scott (Jun 11, 2008)

I did read that most have 2 or more hydrometers for both of the gravity tests, I read that after ordering. Pretty sure I will be ordering more equipment and what not.
Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2008)

the 2nd hydrometer is for when you break the 1st and it only seems to happen when you only have 1!


----------



## Scott (Jun 13, 2008)

When Swillologist mentioned degassing, does every wine require that? and if so is that something to do after 1st racking before bottling or degass and rack once more then bottle.


I have lots of questions since to directions with this recipe, but with most things just do and figure it out as one goes.


I remember in my Grandparents kitchen closet there was always a gallon jub with a balloon on it, too young to sample then. So I am also making an Easy Grape Wine in a gallon glass jar with the balloon on top. It states when the balloon inflates and then deflates just cork.
Should that be degassed? I can print the receipe if that would help.


Thanks


----------



## Scott (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry it should have read *no* directions and gallon *jug.*




Looksas thoughI have already been sampling the products



.


----------



## whino-wino (Jun 13, 2008)

If you don't de-gass, you will have an awful hard time clearing your wine. I usually rack after fermentation is complete and degass after racking. Then you have the option of using a clearing agent (such as Super-Kleer) or letting it clear on its own. The bottom line is that if you don't de-gass, then it might not clear at all.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2008)

Degassing is surely needed for a wine to clear whether it be using a fining agent after degassing or letting it clear naturally. If you dont degas you will also notice a fizzy taste and most wines will not benefit from it.


----------



## Scott (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, with your help we will get this batch to turn out yet. Just received the carboy, hydrometer and airlock. Thanks George! Took a measurement and it read at the 0 line, does that mean it's 1.000? Have it now in the carboy with the airlock, wait until it measures under 1.000 with the same reading for 2 days then degass and wait to clear then bottle.?


From the old receipe there is nothing about degassing or clearing, pretty much keep a gunny sack over the crock to keep most of the flys out. My my how times have changed.


Thanks for all the help


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2008)

That would not be god as it would introduce way to much oxygen and spoil the wine. The airlock and carboy are how its done and been that way for a long time. There have been many improvements but anyone that leaves it open to 02 exposure at this point would be leading you in a bad direction. Degas, let it clear naturally or with fining agent and then rack to clean vessel off those lees and bottle from there to prevent disturbing when bottling and get clearer wine.


----------



## Scott (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey All,


I couldn't get a correct reading on the hydrometer, after looking closer I ordered the Proof and Tralle Hydrometer,Ooooops. It gives me a chance to order more items now soi will order 2 of hopefully be the correct ones. If someone needs a Proof and Tralle let me know.


Idid attachthe airlock 4 days ago and today the bubbles have been going out at 1 bubble a every 2 seconds. Don't know if that matters but with the wrong hydrometer not much to update on



.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2008)

What you want is the triple scale hydrometer or the Thermo hydrometer.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5451 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
 <td width="20%">

Triple Hydrometer Specific grav, Potential ETOH, Sugar


SG scale 0.78-1.150; potential ABV scale 0-16%; sugar per liter scale 0-34.
</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$5.99</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5452 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Thermohydrometer


Temperature 0-120° F; SG scale 0.850-1.160; potential ABV scale 0-20%; balling scale 0-35.
</td></tr></t></table>I like the thermo especially when starting a kit so I know if the temp is within range for adding the yeast to it.


----------



## termini (Jun 16, 2008)

MODERATORS: if there is a way to better link this to Scott, please feel free to do so..... 


Scott, Wade and Touchtoomuch REALLY helped me out about 10 days ago with a bit of a pickle I got into much like yourself with my Dandelion wine.
My recipie for dandelion wine had me adding a bit too much sugar( I think we also added about 14.5 pounds), and by both of they're comments, I would have ended up with a pretty "hot" wine--too high in alcohol to enjoy the taste My POST and related discussions is under "General Questions" Titled "Wine Additives"
Next time I do this from scratch, I will start with a lower sugar amount, and, USING MY HYDROMETER, sweeten it up to a S.G. that corresponds to a targeted alcohol % that is respectable say, 12%- 14%.
I am a Newbie also, but I can tell you that the amount of knowlage and help out there is Fantastic, and believe me, I need it!..........


In fact, I also am interested in the addition of K-meta at every other racking, Because I only have it in powder form, and was wondering now that I am ready to rack my Dandelion, how much ( in powder form) should I add when I rack? ( its about 4.5 galons so I was wondering maybe 1/8 teaspoon?)











*Edited by: termini *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 16, 2008)

you should only be adding k-meta powder or campden tablets once your wine is done fermenting and when it is done you should be adding 1/4 tsp per 6 gallons after every 4 months of bulk aging and testing free S02 with a test kit would be a much more accurate way of determining if that 1/4 tsp is enough or more then needed but 1/4 tsp is very close to whats needed. Campden tablets are not as good as the mixture of -meta and filler used to hold those pills together are no accurate. They will get you close but if not ground up enough may result in a new post where you are wondering what that white stuff is floating in my wine and how to get rid of it. 
Wine additives This is the link to what Termini was referring to.


----------



## Scott (Jun 17, 2008)

You are right Termini there is alot of help here and lord know I need it.


Just ordered more items so will keep you posted on the outcome.


Thanks again all


Scott


----------



## Scott (Jun 22, 2008)

Received the hydrometers and checked the first batch in the carboy and it is .992 @ 69 degrees, thinking of racking and degassing on Tuesday when doing the second batch which is to be strained and racked also.
Will get some pictures of that.


Is the first batch after racking and degassing then let sit in carboy with airlock to clear will that also be bulk aging?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 22, 2008)

I basically consider bulk aging the point after the wine has been racked off the lees from clearing.


----------



## MO-WINEAUX (Jun 23, 2008)

Termini, 1/16 teaspoon of k-meta = about one campden tablet.
JC


----------



## Scott (Jun 25, 2008)

Racked the 1st batch off of the lees at .990 @ 70 deg, degassed and added P Sorbate, the 2nd batch strained and it was .995 @ 72 deg. Was going good until the siphon hose slipped out of the carboy and wine all over, normal messy stuff for me, topped of the missing amount with a Resling.


Even figured out how to download the pictures now will wait for the forum maint to be completed.


It's almost looking like wine




.


----------



## Scott (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Scott (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry about the size haven't figured that out yet. right clicked but no resize option.




The one on the left is the first batch and the right one just was strained from primary.


Wait a few monthsthen rack again. Time will tell.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2008)

Those look good. You have to resize them before you post them. Did you download the resizing tool off this website? If so, dont open the file, just hold your cursor over the file and right click and you will see the menu that gives you the option of resizing.


----------



## termini (Jun 25, 2008)

Boy, do those look good! I have to figure out how to do the pictures because the last time I did it, they were so small.... 
I want to show the pics of my two carboys of Dandelion also!
Hey, I see that Scott also topped off with a Riesling as I did, but one of my carboys was much lower that I thought, and after 2 1/2 bottles, I figured I better not add any more for fear of tainting it
It must have been 4 gallons because after adding the riesling, it is just at the part of the carboy that starts to reduce--I bet another 1/2 gallon of space!. 
For now, I think I will haul in my small welding ARGON tank and displace some o2.=---- and go looking for some marbles to clean up!*Edited by: termini *


----------



## Scott (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't yet downloaded the resizing tool, baby steps.


I only had to add 1/2 bottle of wine to top off so didn't spill too much.


The second batch filled the 5 gal carboy and 2 1/2 wine bottles, not bad for using 5 gal of water to start.


Now time to research about sweeting, if needed. And time to start something else!!


----------



## Scott (Jul 10, 2008)

Just an update on the wine, didn't think much was happening so compared new pictures with the old ones and it is looking good. Too bad have to wait so long to drink. Still left one has been degassed and will rack again soon,and the right one is getting ready to rack and degass. I did resize the pictures to 145kb not sure why so large.


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2008)

FYI just bottled the 1st batch of dandelion, second batch not cleared as of yet. Nice color and didn't taste too bad.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

Was wondering why it was taking so long for batch 2 to clear, found out those tiny bubbles, the little bubbles. Degassed the dickens out of it this time. Oops and it's sideways, sorry.




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks Wade, I humbly bow before your greatness.


Just tried a beer bottle size of batch 1, good but with a bite, hopefully will mellow in a few months. Not that I don't like a bite once in a while



.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

That sure looks like a good amount of gas.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

That's what I thought too, degassed the same as all other wines. I guess no two batches are the same. By the look on my wife's face when tasting batch 1 we will be backsweeting batch 2.


----------



## Scott (Mar 4, 2009)

Just an update on this recipe, tasted one from each batch and very good. A hint of citrus to awaken the palate.


As long as there are dandelions there will be wine!!


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 4, 2009)

That wine sure looks good. It cleared up real nice. I hopeI get good looking results like that.


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2009)

mjdtexan, this was my first attempt at wine and am pleased with the outcome, couldn't have done it without all the help from this forum!!


Did backsweeten the 2nd batch but the 1st batch mellowed out nicely.


With it tasting that good I'm not sure if 10 gallons will be enough


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 5, 2009)

Wife was cleaning out the freezer couple days ago and




low and behold..bag after bag of dandelions and rhubarb! I had totally forgotten they were there, now think Ill make a blend of the two!



Now I have room for this years soon to be crop!


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2009)

SCORE!!! 


Let us know on the recipe and what not. 


Did she findany bags of money in there too?


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 5, 2009)

Scott said:


> SCORE!!!
> 
> 
> Let us know on the recipe and what not.
> ...


 No no, these must be mailed to me immediatly


----------



## Fly*guy (Mar 5, 2009)

Just read through this entire post and saw something interesting near the end that I didn't realize, bit new at this so please forgive my ignorance, but I have so many people that would like me to try a dandelion wine....

Wondered how can I collect all those flowers,(3 qts), at one time before they go bad... can you really freeze them?





It appears to me that they are really only for color in the wine... Is this a fact or is there more to it then just color?

I work so hard to get ride of these WEEDS, might soon love them.




( have to start a new crop this spring *!* )


----------



## whino-wino (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think that the dandelions add much for flavor. I've only done one batch but it turned out wonderfully and I'm planning on doing a much larger batch this year. Although the contribution of flavor may be minimal, they do, as you mentioned, add color. They also contribute greatly to the bouquet. I can definitley smell dandelions in the wine. The recipe I used called for lemon juice rather than acid blend and I also threw in the lemon zest from one lemon even though the recipe did not call for it. Golden raisins added body. I think the "citrusy" flavor it has is more from the lemon juice and zest than anything else. I'm sure the raisins contribute to the flavor as well.
As far as collecting enough I have the advantage of 2 small girls aged 3 and 5 who just love to pick flowers. I hand them each a 5 quart ice cream pail and tell them to have at it. They bring me the flowers and go out for more while I snip the petals off with a small sharp scissors.


Believe it or not a dandelion isn't a weed, it's a lettuce. They are not indiginous to the United States. A long time ago, someone, somewhere, must have brought the seed over here to grow some lettuce in their garden and let them seed out on their own. The rest is history. If you pick the leaves before the plant sets a flower they are actually quite good. They can be usedin salads but they get more and more bitter as the plant matures. They are also excellent if chopped and fried in olive oiland added to soups the same way you would add the leaves of celery. I do this with my Smoked Salmon Chowder.


----------



## Scott (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes you can freeze them, picked and seperated from any green and put in ziplock. Pick duing midday when open, tedious but rewarding!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 10, 2009)

Got it racked today, will let it go a few days in the 6 then rack to a 5. Ahhhh, that wonderful sweet smell!


----------



## Scott (Mar 11, 2009)

Lookin good JW and nice assortment of others there too.


Before we know it will be time to pick some more little yellow flowers, boy am I ready!!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 11, 2009)

Looking good podner


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 6, 2009)

Almost done! Added Sparkolloid today, should be clear in a week or two. Hopefully will see a few dandy's blooming by then...maybe...if it doesn't snow!


----------



## Scott (Apr 7, 2009)

JW, I have popped a few corks on my dandelionfrom last year and very good, see what this year will be like since have hydrometers now and9 different wines completed. Man I love this hobby/obsession.
I will have to wait for new dandy's........got snow


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 8, 2009)

It does make a much better than expected wine, I've tried a few from last spring. I think the same of the rhubarb, so hopefully this will be a good mix. Hope getting all high tech doesn't throw your wine making skills off!


----------



## Scott (Apr 9, 2009)

Let us know how the mix worked, sounds good. I transplanted rhubarb 2 years ago when moved and waiting for it to take back off. 


I sample enough during the wine making process so nothing gets too high tech!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 22, 2009)

Got it filtered last night. Only had an extra five gal carboy, so filtered to five and one gal. Maybe bottle tonight after work.

Before and after filter pics.


----------



## Scott (Apr 22, 2009)

Is that is a before and after picture of filtering? Holy smokes I gots to get me one of them filter thingys.


Lookin good JW


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 24, 2009)

Got er Bottled, Bring on this years crop!


----------



## boozinsusan (May 12, 2010)

I have been collecting dandelions to make this - think i may make some with rhubarb too! 


I am so happy spring is here and collecting for new wine batches starts! woo hoo!


BTW- all the wine shown looks really pretty! and tasty looking too!


----------



## Scott (May 12, 2010)

Isn't that the fun part? Pickin-N-Pluckin........"NOT" 4 qts is alot of petals, only took 2 hours.


Good luck with your batch Susan


----------



## boozinsusan (May 12, 2010)

I have spent so much time picking petals from dandelions, I was thinking I would never make another batch after this first one.... unless it is REAAAAAAAALy good.






I have 3 gallon bags stuffed full in the freezer....


----------



## intoxicating (May 14, 2010)

I put about a quart of petals in a gallon of chardonnay that hadn't been sulfited yet. (I was playing with a six gallon kit that I divided up into 1 gallon jugs.) It took off and started bubbling again, so there must have been some sugar in the petals.

I suggest if you want to freeze them, measure and write the volume on the bag before freezing. They will collapse when you thaw them and only be about a fourth of the volume that you started with.

Even dry, as per the hydrometer, mine has a sort of sweetness to the taste. Haven't figured that one out yet. Great, but not sure it is worth the time involved. Don't have the little kids to pick for me. Did it all by my lonesome. Will have to open one and see how it is doing.


----------



## Scott (May 19, 2011)

Last years batch I added 2 gallons of white grape juicealong with the oranges, lemons and raisins to make 5 gallons of dandelion wine.


Just tried 1, okhad to have a second to comfirmand really improved the taste. Reminds me of a mix between Sauv Blanc and a Gertz. Think found a keeper receipe, now just to find a better way to pick the little buggers!


Hope everyone else's turned out great.


----------

